# Hilarious! craigslist post



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Saw this on Anchorage CL this evening

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/grd/2037733937.html

He's moving to America... LOL (we ARE in America btw) :thumb:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

LMAO!!! Moving from Alaska to America


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

seems like it sometimes with the shipping charges!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG they should have just said they were moving south to the mainlands or something LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

but alaska is canada's canada..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh....that is funny!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

That's sad 

Reminds me of the time I had someone ask me if I needed a passport when I told them I was moving to New Mexico. 

Basic geography skills people!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe..... must not of had that 1st cup of coffee....  before placing the add.... too cute..... :laugh:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

pretty funny!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha, we usually say we're "going outside" when we leave the state, or "lower 48's" that's really common


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe they're moving to South America??? LOL


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting that! I needed just that kind of a laugh.

Jan


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a craigslist post I just found.

http://rockies.craigslist.org/grd/2059963953.html
3 High Percentage Boers born spring of 2010. One Red *intact* female, One Paint *intact* female. One Black *wither*. Approximately 100 lbs each. $150 each.

Some people make me laugh but I was really looking for unintact does LOL :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Some people make me laugh but I was really looking for unintact does LOL


 :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :greengrin: Didn't know they made intack Does LOL....too funny.... :thumb:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I almost died laughing, The people around me thought I was crazy until I told them why. Both are so funny. :ROFL: . The only "Intact" doe Ive ever seen was a hermaphrodite, it was half male and female - literally, like it had started to change and didnt completely. It had a small vulva but also had small testicles? I thought they remained internal?


----------

